# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  عدم اضافه شدن migration

## beigi1366

سلام و عرض ادب
دوستان من به تازگی شروع به خواندن زبان asp.net core کردم ولی متاسفانه migration ادد نمیشه و خطای : scripthalted رو میده
پروژمو اپلود میکنم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید:
http://s12.picofile.com/file/8397799...sle10.rar.html
از اینجا ببینید پروژمو..
تو رو خدا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mohammadv2

سلام من پروژه شما رو اجرا کردم مشکلی نداشت. به نظر مشکل از خود powershell  هست. 
Get-Host | Select-Object Version
با این دستور ورژن رو بررسی کنید. برای من 5.5 هست. اگر قدیمی هست یا از ویندوز 7 استفاده کنید باید اپدیت کنید.

----------


## beigi1366

سلام.. خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون.. بله ورژن پاور شل من 2 هست..
ولی متاسفانه روش اپدیت رو نمیدونم در سرچ یه کدی پیدا کردم: update-help که خطا گرفت
ویندوزم 7 هستش
چه طوری اپدیت کنم؟ باید 5 بشه ورژن

----------


## beigi1366

ببخشید من یه فایلی برای اپدیت دانلود کردم ولی زمان نصب این خطا رو میده که عکسشو میزارم.
77.jpg
باید ویندوزم رو عوض کنم؟

----------


## Mohammadv2

از اینجا دانلود کنید ولی اگر از ویندوز 7 استفاده میکنید ترجیحا ویندوز 10 نصب کنید

----------


## beigi1366

خیلی خیلی ممنون.. تا قبل اینکه شما جواب بدین ویندوز رو عوض کردم ولی یه ویندوز 7 .. 2019 نصب کردم
بعدش دیدم ورژن پاور شل همون 2 هستش ولی از لینک شما استفاده کردم ورژن 5.1 شد...
اجرتون با خدا..
ممنون

----------


## beigi1366

سلام مجدد
ببخشید من دستور ادد ماگریشن را می نویستم خطا در ایجاد ماگریشن میاره:
92.jpg
هر طوری می نویسم با حروف بزرگ کوچک خطا میگیره:
93.jpg

----------


## beigi1366

خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید :افسرده: 


> از اینجا دانلود کنید ولی اگر از ویندوز 7 استفاده میکنید ترجیحا ویندوز 10 نصب کنید

----------


## beigi1366

http://s12.picofile.com/file/8397998...sle10.rar.html
این هم پروژم... وقتی اجرا میکنم یه خطایی میگیره نمیدونم از این خطا سر در نمیارم نمی دونم از اینه که ماگریشن هم ادد نمیشه یا نه!!!

----------


## Mohammadv2

سلام
کدهاتون هیچ ایرادی نداره. تو سیستم من اجرا شد. 
داخل فلولدری که پروزه شما هست بشین. توی قسمت ادرس بار بنویسسن cmd  و اینتر بزنین
این دستور رو اجرا کنین

dotnet ef migrations add generatedb


در ضمن نیازی به استفاده از enable-migration نیست.

----------


## beigi1366

> سلام
> کدهاتون هیچ ایرادی نداره. تو سیستم من اجرا شد. 
> داخل فلولدری که پروزه شما هست بشین. توی قسمت ادرس بار بنویسسن cmd  و اینتر بزنین
> این دستور رو اجرا کنین
> 
> dotnet ef migrations add generatedb
> 
> 
> در ضمن نیازی به استفاده از enable-migration نیست.


خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون..
من این 
دستور را در cmd نوشتم ولی اتفاقی نیفتاد و خطا گرفتم
55.jpg
بعد من پروژه رو اجرا میکنم یه خطا میگیره :
56.jpg
نکنه از اینه..
البته من بازم ادد کردن ماگریشن را امتحان کردم نشد که نشد :ناراحت:

----------


## Mohammadv2

قبلش این دستور رو بزنین تا فعال بشه
dotnet tool install --global dotnet-ef

بعد داخل فولدری که پروژه هست دستور رو اجرا کنید نه solution
برای شما یعنی 
fasle10/fasle10

درضمن شما چه اصراری به ویندوز 7 دارین مایکروسافت دیگه این سیستم عامل رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه. 
دات نت کور با سیستم عامل های مختلف مثل لینوکس و  مک هم کار میکنه ولی با شرایط خاص.
برای شما که تازه شروع کردین بهتره از جایی شروع کنین که شرایط مناسب تر هست یعنی ویندوز 10 و visual studio
حتی کار با visual studio code هم شرایط خاص و تنظیمات دستی خودش رو داره که باید دستی نصب بشه و برای یک تازه کار مناسب نیست.
مثلا در مورد همین مورد شما تو VS codeبا CLI کار میشه تو محیط VS با PMC. اکثر کتابها فقط دومی رو توضیح میدن بدون اینکه اسمی ازش ببرن.
اینا رو گفتم که دوستان ممکنه ایراد بگیرن نه آقا من دارم با ویندوز 7 کار میکنم خیلی هم خوبه مشکلی هم ندارم.

پ.نوشت: به نظر میرسه sdk شما مشکل داره. اگه اینا جواب نداد یه بار دیگه sdk 3.1 رو دانلود کنید و نصب کنید.

----------


## beigi1366

> قبلش این دستور رو بزنین تا فعال بشه
> dotnet tool install --global dotnet-ef
> 
> بعد داخل فولدری که پروژه هست دستور رو اجرا کنید نه solution
> برای شما یعنی 
> fasle10/fasle10
> 
> درضمن شما چه اصراری به ویندوز 7 دارین مایکروسافت دیگه این سیستم عامل رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه. 
> دات نت کور با سیستم عامل های مختلف مثل لینوکس و  مک هم کار میکنه ولی با شرایط خاص.
> ...


خیلی ممنون از راهنمخایی تون.. فردا ویندوز 10 رو بخرم و نصب کنم .. این دستوری که گفتین رو زدم بازم نشد.. کلا یه سری مشکلات داره ویژوال که فک کنم از همین ویندوز 7 هستش :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## sadeghi.niyari

سلام
در قسمت default project لایه دیتا تون رو انتخاب کنید
برای مثال لایه دیتای من در این پروژه DataLayer
1.jpg
اگر تک لایه کار می کنید که به ترتیب اول
Enable-Migrations
بعد
Add-Migration

----------


## beigi1366

سلام.. دوستان ممنون بابت راهنمایی تون..
بالاخره ماگریش ادد شد با تعویض ویندوز به 10
اما الان یه مشکل دیگه دارم: اپدیت دیتابیس را در کنسول می نویسم خطای زیر را میده چطوری حلش کنم؟
67.jpg

----------


## beigi1366

راهنمایی خواهشن :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## hamid_hr

سلام
این خطا میگه نمیتونه به سرور اس کیو ال متصل بشه
رشته اتصال رو چک کنید لطفا

----------

